# Tren and Tbol



## Jockstudfl10 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey, I'm thinking a cycle of Tren and Tbol. I love both compounds - any experience with this mix and also what test regiment would u use? Thanks. I'm 5-9 197 lbs 9- 11 % bf.


----------



## 9mm (Jan 3, 2012)

your bf looks lower than that mate,


----------



## gearin up (Jan 3, 2012)

agreed^^^^. What about an all out bulk or are you close to a comp right now?


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 3, 2012)

Yah bro if you're not competing soon I'd say bulk. It's mid winter for god's sakes why be so shredded lol. What about prop/npp/dbol ?


----------



## Jockstudfl10 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks ....no competiing just for fun..im currently on deca and test will finish up  in jan. i do not like dbol. i took it once and did not gain one pound.  maybe it was bad dbol. any other suggestions to bulk?  thanks again.


----------



## jimm (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm on test e and tren e right now my man I kickstarted things with Tbol I had a wee tub of it lying about the house I only ran the Tbol at 40mg for 4 weeks it's a pretty low dose if your going to run it I'd say you want double the Tbol and runnit for longer.. It depends what kinda gear your running aswell. I felt although it was a nice little kick whilst waiting for the e kick in!

As for what test to use it's personall preference I guess, iv only ever ran enenthate..


----------



## paolo584 (Jan 4, 2012)

i know for a fact ur lower than 11%. get some test and deca bulk for 12wks then jump on tren and tbol. jmho


----------



## fsoe (Jan 4, 2012)

have done tren and tbol twice ... love it .... will be doing it again in march


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 4, 2012)

Hope you plan on running test with that.


----------



## Dath (Jan 4, 2012)

sloppyj said:


> hope you plan on running test with that.



x2


----------



## jimm (Jan 4, 2012)

^^^ x3 and ppl need to chill there beans about this dudes bodyfat%
this dude looks about 10 - 13% bf.

You can't help but laugh at every new thread started on here were ppl ALWAYS put them selves in the magical 10-15% just go look thru last ten posts on ppl asking advice on cycles were they put there stats it's a fucking joke really.. 

Sorry rant over lol...


----------



## Jockstudfl10 (Jan 4, 2012)

yea running test for sure..most likely prop.  Its just so clean and keeps me lean.  just put the bf on the post cause others do. its no big deal to me...I havent weighed in three weeks..I just look in the mirror and feel how hard it is to run stadiums..then adjust.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 4, 2012)

it's true everyone is 10-15% lol, I'm guilty of it too though


----------



## Dyers Eve (Jan 4, 2012)

jimm said:


> ^^^ x3 and ppl need to chill there beans about this dudes bodyfat%
> this dude looks about 10 - 13% bf.
> 
> You can't help but laugh at every new thread started on here were ppl ALWAYS put them selves in the magical 10-15% just go look thru last ten posts on ppl asking advice on cycles were they put there stats it's a fucking joke really..
> ...


The rule of thumb on bb boards is to add 6% to whatever someone claims their bf to be. 
But the op is pretty damn lean.


----------



## el super beasto (Jan 4, 2012)

*in the end its your decision*

I got a friend ready 2 start a similar cycle
Weeks
1-12 test.eth 600 a week
1-5 t.bol 60mg. A day
1-8 tren ace 75.eod.
Don't 4get 
Clomid and
Nolvadex post cycle.as don't 4get 2 have armidex or aromasin on hand during cycle incase needed.
Good luck.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 4, 2012)

Fuck bro you are shredded!! Run prop eod 100mg tren 100-150mg eod and 60-80mg tbol. Im afraid to see what youd look like!! With that cycle you can bulk or cut thats the beauty of tren. Good luck bro keep itt up


----------



## jimm (Jan 5, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> it's true everyone is 10-15% lol, I'm guilty of it too though



Literally every one on here is lol. Dudes cut tho. I think the tren is making me extra annoyed at every post I read were ppl put that haha

I'm not hating on you OP if that's what it looks like bud.


----------



## Jockstudfl10 (Jan 5, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Fuck bro you are shredded!! Run prop eod 100mg tren 100-150mg eod and 60-80mg tbol. Im afraid to see what youd look like!! With that cycle you can bulk or cut thats the beauty of tren. Good luck bro keep itt up



Thanks man that sounds like a perfect cycle. Its Done. Quick novice question. If Nolvadex lowers estrogen after test converts to estrogen during cycle  why do you take nolvadex AFTER  the cycle on PCT?  Nolvadex help with other side effects besides estrogen control?  I take Arimidex during my cycle.  Thanks.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 5, 2012)

Jockstudfl10 said:


> Thanks man that sounds like a perfect cycle. Its Done. Quick novice question. If Nolvadex lowers estrogen after test converts to estrogen during cycle  why do you take nolvadex AFTER  the cycle on PCT?  Nolvadex help with other side effects besides estrogen control?  I take Arimidex during my cycle.  Thanks.



Read this bro
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/40412-clomid-nolvadex-testosterone-stimulation.html


----------



## Jockstudfl10 (Jan 5, 2012)

Great article. It seems Nolva increases test production by stimulating the pitutary glands more than clomid but  I'm still a little confused. Estrogen increases while on a test cycle. So we take an anti estrogen during cycle to keep it in check.  Are we taking the nolva during pct for the stimulation of our natural test system ? The increased estrogen levels will decrease quickly after we stop the test right?


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 5, 2012)

Jockstudfl10 said:


> Great article. It seems Nolva increases test production by stimulating the pitutary glands more than clomid but I'm still a little confused. Estrogen increases while on a test cycle. So we take an anti estrogen during cycle to keep it in check. Are we taking the nolva during pct for the stimulation of our natural test system ? The increased estrogen levels will decrease quickly after we stop the test right?


 

Serms like toremifene, nolva, and clomid fit into the estrogen receptor without activating it's effects. This means that estrogen can not bind there, in the hypothalamus your body senses this apparent complete lack of estrogen as a strong signal that test production is low (because most of the estrogen in the male body is converted from testosterone). Serms do not reduce estrogen levels like arimidex/aromasin they just trick the body into thinking there isn't any present. IMO nolva and clomid are both great for pct though many say clomid is better. Either way their purpose in pct is to restore normal test production


----------

